# Jackhammer



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

What jackhammer do you find is the best for breaking up basement floors and everyday stuff?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use this, love it:

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/hammerdrills--hammers-demolition-hammers-d25980k.aspx


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Will said:


> I use this, love it: http://www.dewalt.com/tools/hammerdrills--hammers-demolition-hammers-d25980k.aspx


You find it good for everyday stuff too ? 15 amps? It doesn't trip breakers?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You can buy an ex rental electric hilti hammer for $500 all day in my area. It would make a good once a month tool for the residential guy adding a bath and ejector once in a while.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We have a Makita breaker, It isn't too bad. Make sure you het one with anti vibe. Ours doen't have it and after about an hour your fore arms kill you. I've used that one a brute and a Dewalt. I prefered the Dewalt because it had anti- vibe. The brute was busted and the rental place bolted it together. Didn't know until after.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Will said:


> I use this, love it:
> 
> http://www.dewalt.com/tools/hammerdrills--hammers-demolition-hammers-d25980k.aspx


Thats the one I'd Buy.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=11316EVS

I bought this a few months back. Works great on basement floors.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

We have a Bosch Brute that must be at least 25 years old & still working great. I had it rebuilt about 15 years ago when the windings started failing. Other than that & having the switch go out a couple of times, it has been a fantastic tool.

I don't know if the current models are made as well as this one was made.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

PlumbDumber said:


> We have a Bosch Brute that must be at least 25 years old & still working great. I had it rebuilt about 15 years ago when the windings started failing. Other than that & having the switch go out a couple of times, it has been a fantastic tool. I don't know if the current models are made as well as this one was made.


we also have two Brute's they've been around a long time, in fact I think one was even a rental unit before we picked it up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love my Bosch Brute.

When I worked for other companies, they'd give you a chipping hammer to open the slab. When I went out on my own and rented a 'breaker hammer' {I rented a Whacker} was I surprised to be through a slab in like {5} minutes! With the chipping hammers, it takes much longer to open a slab. So I bought a Bosch Brute.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We always saw cut floors but you always use a demo hammer. We use the dewalt with a shovel bit in heavy coat and rock it makes digging easy.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> We always saw cut floors but you always use a demo hammer. We use the dewalt with a shovel bit in heavy coat and rock it makes digging easy.


I like the idea of saw cutting because of the finished look, but how do you control dust?
I/we have always used the Brute. All residential though.
When all is said and done i.e. finished concrete, the finished floor covers everything.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Use a pesticide pump sprayer. Or rig up a drip line to hit your saw blade.....use drip irrigation line.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Use the demo saw that comes with the water dripping line built onto


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

shlomy81 said:


> Use the demo saw that comes with the water dripping line built onto


that what we do or on a big job we call in coring and cutting out of KC. The have hydraulic wet saws makes it extremely easy to patch back


----------



## joecypress (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh you youngins. 

This is what we were sent to a job with when I first started. We didn't even know what a chipping hammer or jack hammer was.







:no:

We generally saw cut with a wet saw and suck up the water with a wet vac now. Only use a jack hammer or chipping hammer for really small stuff.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I know you have been around here for quite a while but...

An intro is requested from all members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

As you know, the PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to more of your valuable input.


----------



## joecypress (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry, maybe I'm a little slow. That takes me to a page with a whole bunch of threads. Where do I post?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

When you go to the Intro section with all the threads listed, click on the "NEW TOPIC" button.


----------

